

Video of giant squid - mhb
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/11/081124-giant-squid-magnapinna.html

======
travisjeffery
Go away and post this on Digg or Reddit.

~~~
bootload
_"... "They are these creatures of almost myth and legend and that just blows
people away, but secondly, deep sea in general is just so fascinating because
you don't have to travel to other planets to find alien creatures," he said.

"There's things down there where their entire bodies are made of snot, they've
got detachable heads, their teeth fall out, they explode and they eat their
snot jackets. There is just weird things going on everywhere ..."_ ~
<http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/07/17/2307028.htm>

Some of you here have a distinct lack of curiosity. The words above describe
such squids. I happened to make time earlier this year to see a live squid
dissection undertaken by Dr Mark Norman Deputy Head of Science (Marine
Zoology) and a team of scientists at the Museum of Victoria and it was
fascinating stuff ~
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/sets/72157606211764544...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/sets/72157606211764544/)

The video show is important because there is so little known about giant squid
even though they live a kilometer below the surface of the ocean.

~~~
wheels
Honestly, it was an interesting video. I'm glad I saw it elsewhere. But I come
here to read startup related stuff. If it ever gets to the point that center
of gravity isn't in stuff related to startups here, I'll stop visiting. There
are better news aggregation places out there.

~~~
bootload
_"... But I come here to read startup related stuff. If it ever gets to the
point that center of gravity isn't in stuff related to startups here, I'll
stop visiting. ..."_

Old news as the place long since changed from "Startup" to "Hacker" ~
<http://ycombinator.com/hackernews.html> One positive trait that is encouraged
is "curiosity" (another is focus) but I seriously don't just hang around for
the "news" posted but the quality of the comments. BTW, let us know if you
find a "HN" alternative with a purely startup focus. Mine is ~
<http://groups.google.com.au/group/silicon-beach-australia>

------
cdr
Not only is this not hacker news, this is old news. It's been floating around
Digg/Reddit for a month.

~~~
robertk
Most of us don't visit those sites. :)

~~~
astine
I wonder why?

------
sant0sk1
I love the fact that there are real life "sea monsters" that are yet to be
discovered. A reminder that despite mankind's scientific achievements there is
a multitude of unknowns for our children to explore.

------
dc2k08
small correction: it's a bigfin squid not a giant squid.

~~~
adldesigner
True.

Man! I thought they had captured Architeuthis on video. Got all excited. What
a bummer.

Cool vid though.

Edit: A Japanese team actually DID get Architeuthis on video.

------
bd
_"[...] Vecchione suggests a feeding behavior that is more like trapping than
hunting. He speculates that Magnapinna passively waits for prey to bump into
the sticky appendages."_

Fascinating, reminds me of barnacle monsters from Half-Life.

------
langer
What SpaceX, Virgin Galactic etc. are doing with space tourism is great, but I
reckon a lot of people would pay good money to see one of those up close
(safely!).

------
andr
I am not sure if the giant squid gave permission to have his video taken.
Shell should expect a DMCA notice any time soon, signed with a squirt of ink.

------
sdurkin
Best. Shell. Ad. Ever.

------
arjungmenon
Looks like a giant spider.

